# Top 10 Stooopid Logic Pro Requests in 2019



## gsilbers (Feb 7, 2019)

Edit: i have to edit some of these.. plus some poeple take this stuff to seriously, yikes!

No particular order... yet wish these where implemented.


1- Better Marker Management. Sometimes i just need a quick SHORT marker to add a note to remind me of stuff on that bar or whatever. Having a marker reach infinitum and having to edit it is a little cumbersome. Something how pro tools has it. just a "flag" type of marker.

2- An on/off for all plugins in a channel strip. It already exists in the selection based processing, just wish it was also on the normal channel strips.

3- Custom mixer arrangement. Cool it follows the main windows arragement but sometimes i want to move them around in the mixer.

4- Fix that plugin parameters vs midi automation vs changing up automation...thing that was impletmented a few versions ago and no one likes or seems to really understand. (this thread might help understand https://vi-control.net/community/th...-track-region-automation-in-logic-10-4.72536/ )

5- Multi CC editing in the piano roll section. This one has been asked since forever. still waiting.

6- Different color piano roll notes for different midi regions (Edit: w/o region color assignment). An easier way to know which midi track its being edited. Would speed things up imo.

7- Easy way to non destructive reverse audio file. Or create a copy etc. just a better way. (edit: found it .. removing it.. dont pay attention to this. .)

8- Easier syncronization and tempo maping. Even after 15+ years using logic, its such a wierd on and off - somtimes works maybe not thing. Maybe its just that freaking half frame?! etc. In pro tools sync is so robust its crazy logic still so flakey. Tempo mapping is also a hit or miss for some.

9- 5.1 implementation that actually works for normal poeple.

10- Better export all tracks feature.

Bonus:

11 - Track names that cannot be repeated. How many "track_1" can i have? well, like 200! (pro tools has this.. its SOOOOOO good to getting organized when working fast.

12 - Better flex pitch and time algorithms.

Big requests: plugins to show up in the "smat control" window below like it shows up in ableton live so you can edit many at the same time. or have a group plugins chains.

The 16 channel AU limitation is also a pita for VEP tampltes but i know thats a bigger undertaking. 


Still think Logic Pro is the most intuitive and fastest DAW for me. these are just some small annoying things ive submitted suggestions for through out the years but still nothing. But kudos for selection based processing. i submited this request since i live pro tools audiosuite processing and logics version is way better.
And i know there are some other ways to do some of the above.. just wish these where chnaged or fixed so logic is even better 



So whats your small feature or fix?


----------



## bigrichpea (Feb 7, 2019)

I agree with your list, @gsilbers.

Here's a couple from the top of my head:

1) Searchable plugin lists - by name, type, vendor etc. - so you don't have to drill down into the menu by precariously moving the pointer. Also a quick way to favourite plugins on the fly without creating a group in the plugin manager and adding them there.

2) A chord track (which is present in some other DAWs, I think). I can't always remember the chord progression and am forever going into my piano template to work out the current harmonic context.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 7, 2019)

bigrichpea said:


> I agree with your list, @gsilbers.
> 
> Here's a couple from the top of my head:
> 
> ...



ahh.. right, i keep loosing track of the specific plugins i have because that. my list is huge. 

and i could swear there was already some sort of chord thign in logic... im thinking of cubase maybe. 
but now that i checked i didnt see it. yes, that would be interesting.


----------



## Vik (Feb 7, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> 6- Different color piano roll notes for different midi regions. An easier way to know which midi track its being edited. Would speed things up imo.


Try to change this setting from By MIDI Channel to By Region Color?


----------



## ironbut (Feb 7, 2019)

I'd like to see the iZotope Rx Connect in Logic like in Pro Tools and Cubase. 
Pretty minor want since I still do most of my heavy editing/mixing in PT.
But it would be nice to have the option (instead of External Editor).


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 7, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> 7- Easy way to non destructive reverse audio file.








you mean this?


----------



## samphony (Feb 7, 2019)

- Save any combination of tracks as patches without the need using track stacks

- allow folder track stacks to be saved as patches

- batch export facility for each market including second pass and busses

- visibility agents and a more advanced show/ hide tracks facility
— Show only tracks between locators
— Show only selected tracks etc without using groups for that.

- search and filter plugin list, outputs, busses etc


















- Sync Tracks view and editor


----------



## Vik (Feb 7, 2019)

In random order:An Ideas Hub for global storing of user ideas (like Sibelius)

An articulation solution which works fully witchout the need for additional products

MIDI: An additional "Selected next/previous event(s)" which plays full piano chords (like Sibelius)
Less confusing track naming

Score: Better display of accidentals. Example: Don't call the G# in E major for Ab, it makes even simple triads looking very wrong

Invert chords (up down) in the MIDI editors, so CEG becomes EGC or GCE when transposing upwards, and becomes GCE or EGC when transposing downwards.

Unload (sample and Kontakt) memory (when freezing, as an option, but also as a standalone function for making less RAM heavy templates

An additional MIDI transposition mode which plays full chords back when editing one single chord note (Sibelius)

Fix everything related to CC automation 

MIDI: additional "Select Next/Previous" and "Go to Previous/Next" function which plays all notes on *all* MIDI tracks at the current position when in Pause mode


----------



## samphony (Feb 7, 2019)

- allow to search and filter sidechain list


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 7, 2019)

- Freely reorganize the mix tracks by drag n drop regardless of the arrangement window.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 7, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> you mean this?


 Can u assign a keycommand to it?
but yes.. i totally forgot it was possible :/


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 7, 2019)

Interesting to see other feature request coming from programs I don’t normally use.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 7, 2019)

Vik said:


> Try to change this setting from By MIDI Channel to By Region Color?


Ah cool. I’ll have to revise my list. 
edit: now i remember. its cool but that means i have to edit the region color. which is an extra step. it would be nice if the color would just change. oh well. its still better than by velocity.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 7, 2019)

samphony said:


> - Save any combination of tracks as patches without the need using track stacks
> 
> - allow folder track stacks to be saved as patches
> 
> ...



nice. a search funciton would be awesome just like how you have it. 

i guess i was happy with the new track folder and stack feature but i remember seeing how nuendo (i think) handled it and like it so much. or at least have folders within folders.


----------



## 5Lives (Feb 7, 2019)

I’m surprised more folks don’t want a disable track feature (that unloads the instrument). Hard to build large templates in Logic without that (and without VEP).

Multiple CCs in piano roll and more apparent CC / velocity editing tools would be great (I don’t want to use the midi transform tool and figure out Boolean logic when I want to compress velocities for example).

I love they added MIDI note names in 10.4. Wish it would only show the note name if the midi note wasn’t big enough for name + velocity though.


----------



## Vik (Feb 7, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> Ah cool. I’ll have to revise my list.
> edit: now i remember. its cool but that means i have to edit the region color. which is an extra step. it would be nice if the color would just change. oh well. its still better than by velocity.


You can set tracks to automatically get different colors (and regions will follow these colors), but neighboring tracks will get almost similar colors this way. This reminds me of another vintage wish: bring back user customizable region colors.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 7, 2019)

5Lives said:


> I’m surprised more folks don’t want a disable track feature (that unloads the instrument). Hard to build large templates in Logic without that (and without VEP).



I think a whole lot of people want that, and Apple must know it by now. At this stage I have to unhappily assume there must be architectural problems with Logic Pro X that prevent it from being implemented. But I would love for them to surprise me.

While they are at the surprising me thing, maybe they could increase the number of supported tracks beyond 256, too. I'm bumping right up against that limit these days.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Feb 7, 2019)

bigrichpea said:


> I agree with your list, @gsilbers.
> 
> 2) A chord track (which is present in some other DAWs, I think). I can't always remember the chord progression and am forever going into my piano template to work out the current harmonic context.



I had the same frustration, but came up with a work-around that I use on every composition now. I just add a track at the top, select "Empty Channel Strip" when adding the track, change the track color to Blue, select "color regions by track" and label a bunch of separate regions with each chord name. I can then copy, rearrange, or add chords as needed and it's easy to copy it along with the MIDI tracks below if I repeat a section. I've attached a poor quality screen shot below.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 7, 2019)

5Lives said:


> I’m surprised more folks don’t want a disable track feature (that unloads the instrument). Hard to build large templates in Logic without that (and without VEP)



Does the on/off button not do this?


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 7, 2019)

ReelToLogic said:


> I had the same frustration, but came up with a work-around that I use on every composition now. I just add a track at the top, select "Empty Channel Strip" when adding the track, change the track color to Blue, select "color regions by track" and label a bunch of separate regions with each chord name . I can then copy, rearrange, or add chords as needed. I've attached a poor quality screen shot below.


that is pretty cool. One of the midi plugins automatically detects chords... so it would be cool if logic would automaticallty add something like you have out of a specific track.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 7, 2019)

samphony said:


> - allow to search and filter sidechain list



to me its minor but the way that side chain menu deals with track names is not the most easy way.


----------



## 5Lives (Feb 7, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> Does the on/off button not do this?



No, it doesn’t unload instruments from RAM.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 7, 2019)

5Lives said:


> No, it doesn’t unload instruments from RAM.


Ahh, got it. I was thinking cpu. Of coarse ram is the issue for huge templates


----------



## anp27 (Feb 7, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> 1- Better Marker Management. Sometimes i just need a quick marker with a note to remind me of stuff on that bar or whatever. Having a marker reach infinitum is not ideal, but could also be both versions.


Not sure what you mean exactly by this.



gsilbers said:


> 2- An on/off for all plugins in a channel strip. It already exists in the selection based processing, just wish it was also on the normal channel strips.


Agreed.



gsilbers said:


> 3- Custom mixer arrangement. Cool it follows the main windows arragement but sometimes i want to move them around in the mixer.


Honestly have grown so used to not having this feature I don't even care for it anymore. And if you've set up your templates exactly the way you need them, there's little need for wanting to move mixer channels. But yeah not everybody is like me.



gsilbers said:


> 4- Fix that plugin parameters vs midi automation vs changing up automation...thing that was impletmented a few versions ago and no one likes or seems to really understand.


I have ZERO idea what you mean by this...




gsilbers said:


> 5- Multi CC editing in the piano roll section. This one has been asked since forever. still waiting.


Again, one of those "I've resorted to a workaround so I don't miss it" type of deal for me. But if Logic _finally_ got it that would be great.



gsilbers said:


> 6- Different color piano roll notes for different midi regions (Edit: w/o region color assignment). An easier way to know which midi track its being edited. Would speed things up imo.


Already exists.



gsilbers said:


> 7- Easy way to non destructive reverse audio file. Or create a copy etc. just a better way. (edit: it exist! still key command assignable would be cool)


Already exists. Yes, I meant the key command too. Dude, you need to really look through your key commands window and look up recent release notes/changelogs before making a list of stuff you wished Logic had. They added a bunch of stuff in recent updates.



gsilbers said:


> 8- Easier syncronization and tempo mapping. Even after 15+ years using logic, its such a weird on and off - sometimes works maybe not thing. Maybe its just that freaking half frame?! etc.


Agreed, it could be better.



gsilbers said:


> 9- 5.1 implementation that actually works for normal poeple.


Don't and probably never will work with surround sound so it's not an inconvenience, for me anyway.



gsilbers said:


> 10- Better export all tracks feature.


Agreed, could be better.



gsilbers said:


> 11 - Track names that cannot be repeated. How many "track_1" can i have? well, like 200!


Errmmm.



gsilbers said:


> 12 - Better flex pitch and time algorithms.


Agreed.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 7, 2019)

im sure the logic developers are laughing their asses off to some of these.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 7, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> Ahh, got it. I was thinking cpu. Of coarse ram is the issue for huge templates



Yes. But I don’t think the On/Off button in Logic even saves on CPU, at least not from what I’ve seen ... it seems to mostly just be another way to mute the track output. Have you or anyone else seen it positively affect your CPU usage?


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 7, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> that is pretty cool. One of the midi plugins automatically detects chords... so it would be cool if logic would automaticallty add something like you have out of a specific track.


 The main interface can detect chords as they are played in!


----------



## samphony (Feb 7, 2019)

Of course I would like to have

- disabled tracks

- increase the limit of possible objects/tracks/channel strips from 255 to 9999

- a well implemented and advanced non linear mode like live loops

- a DP like chunks feature 

- the ability to open more than one project at the time in a tabbed interface

- the ability to manually activate loaded projects for easier copy/paste workflows between projects.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 8, 2019)

anp27 said:


> Already exists. Yes, I meant the key command too. Dude, you need to really look through your key commands window and look up recent release notes/changelogs before making a list of stuff you wished Logic had. They added a bunch of stuff in recent updates.



you beat me on that.

@gsilbers: Eli Krantzberg has a dozen of brilliant videos up on www.groove3.com - all the updates 10.x updates with their new features. I can really recommend those (no, I'm not affiliated): https://www.groove3.com/browse/by-author/eli-krantzberg
(you might want to filter the list by "Logic X")


----------



## samphony (Feb 8, 2019)

anp27 said:


> Already exists. Yes, I meant the key command too. Dude, you need to really look through your key commands window and look up recent release notes/changelogs before making a list of stuff you wished Logic had. They added a bunch of stuff in recent updates.



But it’s implementation needs further tweaks. If you reverse non destructively the anchor point doesn’t work correctly. If you marquee highlight a part of audio you have to split the file manually before you can reverse the selection with key command. It should work like marquee selections and mute region/event key command.


----------



## anp27 (Feb 8, 2019)

samphony said:


> If you marquee highlight a part of audio you have to split the file manually before you can reverse the selection with key command.


Not if you have "Flex & Follow" in the Inspector unchecked.



samphony said:


> - the ability to open more than one project at the time in a tabbed interface
> 
> - the ability to manually activate loaded projects for easier copy/paste workflows between projects.



Agreed. I absolutely love the way Bitwig does this. Literally drag and drop from one project to another, and done so elegantly. 



samphony said:


> - a DP like chunks feature


YES. Would love this.



samphony said:


> - disabled tracks


Yeah, like REAL disabled. Where it takes up zero resources. 



samphony said:


> - a well implemented and advanced non linear mode like live loops


I would love this too, but somehow I feel like the Live Looping feature will be go to MainStage instead... mainly because MainStage is after all designed for live performance. And hey, they gotta save some features for Mainstage too! But yeah. Imagine if MainStage got a really advanced non linear mode Live Loops feature... _and_... they kept MainStage at its current price point (a ridiculous $29.99). Imagine how many more Macs they would sell to kids wanting to get into electronic music production + DJ-ing.


----------



## samphony (Feb 8, 2019)

anp27 said:


> Not if you have "Flex & Follow" in the Inspector unchecked.


Exactly. Why should I un-check that option. It’s an unnecessary extra step.


----------



## anp27 (Feb 8, 2019)

samphony said:


> Why should I un-check that option.


Ask Apple/the Logic team.


----------



## Dietz (Feb 8, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> 9- 5.1 implementation that actually works for normal poeple.


 
I would hesitate to call that an "implementation" at all right now, actually. You "can do things in something different than stereo", but that's about it. :-P


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 8, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> you beat me on that.
> 
> @gsilbers: Eli Krantzberg has a dozen of brilliant videos up on www.groove3.com - all the updates 10.x updates with their new features. I can really recommend those (no, I'm not affiliated): https://www.groove3.com/browse/by-author/eli-krantzberg
> (you might want to filter the list by "Logic X")



Thanks.. I’ve been using logic since 2003.. and learned it w Jeff Beal. I just forget stuff sometimes. Forget a lot of things. And as I mentioned in the op, there is plenty of workarounds and hidden or other ways of doing things.. but for me.. these are small things that other daws have it better. Like having simple markers like in pro tools. Minor stuff.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 8, 2019)

Dietz said:


> I would hesitate to call that an "implementation" at all right now, actually. You "can do things in something different than stereo", but that's about it. :-P


I wonder since the media landscape has changed so much and people mainly consuming it via their smartphone (now w no headphone jack) the desition to do a better 5.1 was discarded back in 2008 for other better features. Developers said... meh.. not that many use it and Charlie clouser already wrote like 20 pages on his 5.1 setup using the environment


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 8, 2019)

samphony said:


> Of course I would like to have
> 
> - disabled tracks
> 
> ...



What do u mean w non linear mode like live loops? Is like Ableton Live ?

Agree the other ones. The chunks in dp is def very cool. 
I would still be happy with folders within folders.


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 8, 2019)

+ Clip Gain key command, or binding to adjust clips in the main window with the mouse.

So many good ideas here! C'mon Logic Devs!


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 8, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> I’ve been using logic since 2003.. and learned it w Jeff Beal. I just forget stuff sometimes. Forget a lot of things. And as I mentioned in the op, there is plenty of workarounds and hidden or other ways of doing things.. but for me.. these are small things that other daws have it better.


and that's why the vids - i'm in the same boat and they really help me to see the little things which come with every update


----------



## Saxer (Feb 8, 2019)

- FAST switching screen sets without up-popping window animation!

- Repaired event list window that is as fast and bug free as it was in Logic 10.2.4

- Custom colors

- Again: multiple CC-lanes and unloading RAM for disabled software instruments

- Reducing active channel CPU spikes (VEPro is able to - so we know it's possible)


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 8, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> I wonder since the media landscape has changed so much and people mainly consuming it via their smartphone (now w no headphone jack) the desition to do a better 5.1 was discarded back in 2008 for other better features. Developers said... meh.. not that many use it and Charlie clouser already wrote like 20 pages on his 5.1 setup using the environment



I have never had to mix in 5.1 yet. I would be interested to know more about what is missing that would require environment work arounds or what is missing that can’t even be worked around?


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 8, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> and that's why the vids - i'm in the same boat and they really help me to see the little things which come with every update



videos most of the time help me remeber all the stuff i forgot... or used it once.. was meh and then 10 years later was like oh.. that might of been usefull for one project i also forgot about.. oh getting old. 
normally new features i see the initial info on apple and check out the ones i need or fixes for stuff i use. but most of the time is new drummer this, new shiney toy that... meh. but there are so different ways poeple use it that im sure the videos are useful.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 8, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> I have never had to mix in 5.1 yet. I would be interested to know more about what is missing that would require environment work arounds or what is missing that can’t even be worked around?



you might get a better answer if you search for charlie clouser logic 5.1 setup. 

Its just things like routing and simple workflows. apple wants you to work a certain way and sometimes they are spot on but other times its not. if you work the way they want (you can check out some videos) then its not too bad. but i just use pro tools hd for surround work.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 8, 2019)

Can you give me one example?


----------



## dgburns (Feb 8, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Can you give me one example?



So I score in 5.1 in Logic.

-Only one surround out from audio interface possible (but I’m told this would be easy for the dev’s to fix and they even know how to implement easily)

-One surround out means only one bounce source as well, the master out.

-No child or sub paths for internal busses, and no elegant ability to use quad channels in a 5.1 path. Say quad guitars going to the 5.1 buss. (yes you can turn off channels in the panner, but the strip is processing in 5.1, so you can have a 5.1 strip, a stereo strip or a mono strip to choose from if you have setup to work in 5.1.

-While you can set up to work in other formats, to my knowledge, the internal Logic plugins are mono or stereo or 5.1, so no quad plugins. (I’ll cut them some slack here, because their 5.1 plugins are fabulous, and the multi mono plus upchanneling capability is worth the price of admission alone.

-Logic records interleaved 5.1 audio, and it’s been a pita to have to convert those to multimono. This is because you need to keep all audio as interleaved to work inside logic, but multi mono if you want to import into Protools. One example of this. I output all cues as audio files, especially if I want to rework them, one per track and folderize the cues. I need to keep them as interleaved 5.1 to import back into logic. I usually do this by simply drag n drop (which works great btw). I output cues as one audio file per track because I can edit stuff or modify recurring cues easily, and sometimes write around older cues (video and timeline revisions etc).

-The channel surround panner has one panner mode, while DP has a bunch of panner options, much more advanced frankly.

-The Logic panner does not easily allow to pan a stereo file from front to back, well the angle parameter I ‘think’ needs to reverse 180 otherwise the left and right gets swapped. I have yet to be able to evenly do a quick front/back pan with just the mouse or even finesse with the automation afterwards. I usually just go as far back to just before the angle parameter needs to switch 180. Try it out, it’s easier to understand what I’m trying to explain. (and hopefully someone can point me to what I’m possibly doing wrong)

*** Things I like ***

-the fold down plugin, brilliant for making 5.1 > stereo when the last plug on the master output. (stopped doing fold downs in Protools and now just print twice in Logic, one 5.1 master and one stereo master )

-The 5.1 plugins, especially the modulation ones. Of particular interest is the tremolo 5.1 plugin. I use this set to ‘random’ movement (you can generate random trem paths by hitting the random button a few times) and I don’t set depth more then 50 percent and with slower beats, like 3 bars up to 10 bars. Brilliant on pads.

-The ease of editing in 5.1 due to the interleaved audio.

-The metering plugin is great in 5.1

In my case I simply do not use the LFE and simply print an empty LFE track. Which I discovered is a good idea to keep, because if you ever need to re-import your multimono 5.1 audio BACK into Logic, it needs that LFE track to automatically convert the file to interleaved, other wise you might get pooched and not be able to import.

So my greatest wishlists-

-More 5.1 plugins.

-The ability to pan upchanelled audio inside a 5.1 plugin before processing (aka, pan the dry mono or stereo source before going into the 5.1 reverb. Right now, the upchanelled audio is equally sent to all channels (boo) and then reverb is applied.

-subpath or child paths inside a 5.1 bus ( like Cubase or Protools )

Ironically, Logic’s ability to upchannel and use multi mono plugins is the reason I’m not in Cubase. Even after watching JXL’s video on how he processes in surround, mostly quad in his case. I see that he just does Front or Back. Bland if you ask me, given the possibilities that surround can provide.


----------



## fiestared (Feb 8, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> Edit: i have to edit some of these.. plus some poeple take this stuff to seriously, yikes!
> 
> No particular order... yet wish these where implemented.
> 
> ...


Number 6, number 6, for me would change a lot...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 8, 2019)

anp27 said:


> Not sure what you mean exactly by this.



Regarding the markers, I think he means the markers are way too long. As far as I know, when a marker is inserted, it's "flag" stretches until the next make. It would be cool if you could just insert a little "flag" like in Cubase.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 8, 2019)

My one request....

Track Pad pinch zoom for vertical zooming.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 8, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Regarding the markers, I think he means the markers are way too long. As far as I know, when a marker is inserted, it's "flag" stretches until the next make. It would be cool if you could just insert a little "flag" like in Cubase.


i revise my op for this.. but yep. the flag reference is easier to undertand.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 8, 2019)

dgburns said:


> So I score in 5.1 in Logic.
> 
> -Only one surround out from audio interface possible (but I’m told this would be easy for the dev’s to fix and they even know how to implement easily)
> 
> ...



wholy molly. my requests are stoopid.. like minor stuff... this 5.1 one which i havent looked too much into it seems like totally rewrittting logics audio engine! tbh, i just tried using 5.1, ran into so many issues in routing and said fuk it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 8, 2019)

What I'd like is to be able to create a custom mixer with the new channel strips in the Main Window. It's not just the graphics that are different - the mixer below (from my big template) is great, but it doesn't automatically push the row below it down if you insert a lot of fx plug-ins in one strip, creating a mess.

However, if you link it to the Main Window, you can click on channel strips in either window and the other will scroll to it (along with the tracks list). And it's good for navigation - you Command-click a channel strip to assign it to the currently selected track in the Main Window.

And this feature is one of the best things about Logic. As you can see, I have a dual screenset with a shrunken Main Window to the left for navigation; Command-` toggles between the two.

But a mixer with racks that grow vertically would be cool.


----------



## anp27 (Feb 8, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I think he means the markers are way too long. As far as I know, when a marker is inserted, it's "flag" stretches until the next make.


Ah I see. If you set the marker's length to "0 0 1 0", the marker will look like a "flag"  Try it!
But seriously though, I love the way Pro Tools does it with Memory Locations. That would be nice.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 8, 2019)

Command-/ = go to marker #

(That's the default key command - you can customize it.)


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 8, 2019)

yes. you can do it several ways.... you can hit option and click on the marker and play from that marker. or keycommand each marker and can even change colors from i can remeber. 
but having it like it is in pro tools with only pressing enter and writing a quick text in done. 
no need to create a marker, edit its length, move it and put it nice and then for the next one. 
there is already the arrange marker thingy which does that. but a quick flag to just have one key command , write "bass too loud" and not have to stop to edit stuff. 
i mean... its the most easy to understand and fast way to do markers. just crazy for me to see anyone defend or say logic markers are ok. but there i you go... you learn something new everyday and im guesing why markers will not change.


----------



## Akarin (Feb 8, 2019)

1. Chord Track
2. Sub folders
3. *Disable track feature*


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 8, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> but having it like it is in pro tools with only pressing enter and writing a quick text in done



Well, that's the 10-key's function. You hit . then where you want to go then Enter.


----------



## Soundhound (May 30, 2019)

Compress/expand Midi CC data. Take a range of data, keep its shape, but compress or expand its range. Has this been implemented and I missed it?


----------



## anp27 (May 31, 2019)

Soundhound said:


> Compress/expand Midi CC data. Take a range of data, keep its shape, but compress or expand its range. Has this been implemented and I missed it?


You can already do this with MIDI Transform AND you can even assign it to a custom key command.


----------



## Dom (May 31, 2019)

dgburns said:


> Logic records interleaved 5.1 audio, and it’s been a pita to have to convert those to multimono. This is because you need to keep all audio as interleaved to work inside logic, but multi mono if you want to import into Protools.


Hi, Pro Tools imports interleaved 5.1 fine. In fact I much prefer interleaved, easier renaming etc. I agree with all your points regarding Logic's surround implementation though.


----------



## Vik (May 31, 2019)

I'd really like to see these three:

An Ideas Hub for global storing of user ideas (like Sibelius)

MIDI: A new "Selected next/previous event(s)" command which also plays full chords (like Sibelius) if the next note is part of a chord. This should work in piano clef tracks as well (Sibelius has a limitation here).

MIDI: "Select Next/Previous" command in the editors which plays all chord notes on *all* MIDI tracks.


----------



## Soundhound (May 31, 2019)

Thanks Vik! Is there a particular transform option you've used for this? I did try a few midi transform options like *Scale in Fixed Velocity, and found that it will compress or expand the ccc data, but also lower or raise the curve overall, and when I drag the data back up or down after compressing it, it will uncompress.

Doing it wrong, I know. 

* edited that to try and make it more clear.




anp27 said:


> You can already do this with MIDI Transform AND you can even assign it to a custom key command.


----------



## Vik (May 31, 2019)

Soundhound said:


> Thanks Vik!


I think you meant «Thanks, anp27!».


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jun 1, 2019)

As others mentioned - don't know if it's happening or not:

Custom colors - why is it that difficult???

Multiple CC-lanes ...

Get rid off those *** CPU spikes (there are workarounds - VEPro, dummy track, etc, but still...)


----------



## CT (Jun 1, 2019)

Multipressor sidechain. It's 2019!


----------



## blinkofani (Jun 1, 2019)

Minor stuff I’d like:
- When you closed a plugin window and then open a new one, it should open where the last one was located, not in the upper left corner. 
- have a « time of day » option in the transport bar display. When you put Logic in full screen mode, the time of day disappears with the menu bar. 
- Vertical scrolling with the trackpad. 

Blink


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 1, 2019)

Some have been said but repetition may help the cause...

Correct the articulation character assignments to what musicians actually use
Add the ability to save preset notes - would be so nice to call up a track preset and see what I need to know about that instrument
TRACK DISABLE (sorry for yelling), c’mon Logic, you want us to use a single instrument per track but we can’t truly disable them?
I’m mostly interested in features I cannot add myself - I don’t care that much about adding more plugins and samples if there are features I have to work around. Also, give me what I want and I’ll happily pay for an update!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 1, 2019)

*Export markers* - Reaper does this so well. I can have 200 clips in a session and export every single one in one go, named the same as their respective markers. When you have multiple cues in a session, or many clips and phrases for videogame stuff, this would save days over the course of a project. I've done a very clever metagrid thing where I can press a button to select the next marker, set locators, copy the name, open the bounce window & paste the name, then export. BUT I still have to do this for every region...
*Group regions and region alternatives *- I can _sort of_ do this now with metagrid buttons for 'select same coloured regions' and then mute/unmute, but it would be nice to be able to mark regions as 'lead' parts for easy bouncing of alt library tracks, when the lead parts are not all on the same track. 
*Ultrabeat GUI love *- 'nuff said.
*Big time signatures for Score editor *- along with some other score improvements, measured/polyphonic trems etc.
*Fix Flex Pitch *- stop it buggering up the timing of tracks and introducing artifacts in places where you haven't even edited anything.


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 1, 2019)

Indeed I did. Thanks anp27!

Thanks Vik! (ABBA form made that necessary.  )




Vik said:


> I think you meant «Thanks, anp27!».


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 2, 2019)

stonzthro said:


> Correct the articulation character assignments to what musicians actually use


@stonzthro - do you mean the idiosyncratic selection of score symbols?


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 3, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> @stonzthro - do you mean the idiosyncratic selection of score symbols?


Yep - Logic's 'Marcato' is actually an accent, 'Marcatissimo' is marcato, why on earth would you need a fermata for an articulation? How often would you actually use it? Or Left Hand/Right Hand, when these cannot be assigned to specific notes, only to patches. 
I certainly hope when they address this, they change what they are calling the articulations, and not the articulations themselves, otherwise I'm in for a ton of fixing.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 3, 2019)

I wish Logic would make it easier to draw in velocities in the piano roll. The drawing tool does that clunky line thing that flattens the velocities, and I wish instead they would implement it more like the drawing tool for the cc values, where you can just hold the mouse button and free draw it instead of creating perfect lines.

I often don't want my velocity values in perfect lines. Instead I end up spending time nudging each note, which is a real drag.

The sustain lane is also a little clumsier than it should be.


----------



## re-peat (Jun 3, 2019)

I still use Logic Pro 10.3.2 and, being on El Capitan, I can't update to anything more recent, so I don't know if maybe it has changed in more recent versions, but if it hasn't, my two biggest gripes with LogicPro 10.x.x are:

*(1) The Color Palette.* Of my two biggest gripes, this is the biggest biggest one. If you decide — for whatever inscrutinable reason — to limit the color palette to 96 fixed colours, at the very least make them 96 distinctly DIFFERENT colors, and not a much smaller number (16? 20?) with several barely distinguishable variations each.
There's 8 shades of green, 7 shades of blue, 4 magenta's, 4 cyan's and 6 purply swatches on that palette which have no visually useful distinction whatsoever.
And nearly all those colors are irritatingly 'loud' too — fully saturated and quite intense — which presents quite an adjustment for anyone, like myself, who always favoured soft, subdued pastel tints before.







What was wrong with Logic 9's palette anyway? _Fully customisable, and including black and white as well._

On a related note: the visual distinction between muted, non-selected notes and muted selected ones (in the Piano Roll Editor) is also much, much worse than it was in Logic 9. In the screengrab of the Piano Roll Editor below, some of the muted notes are selected, others aren't. Surely there are a trillion gazillion better ways to make that difference clearer?






Here's how it looked in Logic 9:






*(2)* The completely incomprehensible fact that the *Master Stereo Out* track on the Arrangement Page *has* to sit at the very *bottom of the tracklist*. If anyone has any good argument for why this has to be so, I sure would like to hear it.
In Logic Pro 9 — which I still remember with a lot more fondness and vividness than I would like — I had the Master Out positioned between the Audio tracks and the Midi tracks. Perfect place for it, that was. Also, if you wanted to do some automation on the MasterOut (which I do in all of my productions), you didn't have to scroll all the way down your tracklist to do it.
I know I can work around this by having one of the buses act as if it were the Master Out (and then send the output of the bus to the actual Master Out), but even so ... Why? Pourquoi? What could have been the reasoning behind forcing the Master Out to sit all the way at the bottom of the tracklist? Makes no sense to me at all.

_


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 3, 2019)

SO many great ideas!

I've passed these to someone I know on Logic, so let's hope for the best!

Here are some things I would love to see added:


More power in the Notepad section ... including a dedicated font/formatting toolbar ... the ability to add graphics (besides Pasting which is there) ... open up Pages documents and export pages (imagine being able to fully document everything AND create tutorials!) ... it would be great to access external things (e.g. rhyming programs like MasterWriter). It would be cool to use an iPad with Pencil to create hand-written notes inside Logic.
A drummer style for Orchestra music.
An easier, more stream-lined way to create a "flexible" time map, like a "Conductor" function (I guess similar to "Time Warp" in Cubase?). Would be cool if there was a way to tap tempo it, or ability to use something like a "Leap Motion Controller" to "conduct" a song.
More enhancements to the Arrange feature (e.g., ability to add in custom names to consistently use ... perhaps custom sections like "Chorus - 8 bars", "Chorus - 16 bars", ... 
A "Bass" player option similar to Drummer.
Chord progressions, or Chord tracks
Dedicated program that uses iPad Pro (via Pencil) to write out a score in Logic (like the Logic Remote App, but dedicated to writing music via Pencil).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 3, 2019)

re-peat said:


> *(1) The Color Palette.* Of my two biggest gripes, this is the biggest biggest one. If you decide — for whatever inscrutinable reason — to limit the color palette to 96 fixed colours, at the very least make them 96 distinctly DIFFERENT colors, and not a much smaller number (16? 20?) with several barely distinguishable variations each.
> There's 8 shades of green, 7 shades of blue, 4 magenta's, 4 cyan's and 6 purply swatches on that palette which have no visually useful distinction whatsoever.
> And nearly all those colors are irritatingly 'loud' too — fully saturated and quite intense — which presents quite an adjustment for anyone, like myself, who always favoured soft, subdued pastel tints before.



You can tweak this. Here's mine






Notice I have 5 rows instead of your 4? And no purple in mine...yuck.

But you can use any colors really that you want, for example:






This is a matter of tweaking a plist file, I have a shell script I made to tweak the colors which is free here:

https://github.com/steveschow/logicthemetools

But the author of LPXColorizer https://www.creationauts.com/products/logic-pro-colorizer/ used some of what I did and enhanced his tool even better... You can basically set any hue you want for each column and then some settings for the range of saturation and brightness from top to bottom of the rows. Here's a silly example:


----------



## Living Fossil (Jun 3, 2019)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but i'd really think that a functioning AAF-file import and also a functioning XML-file import would be absolutely mandatory.

Each time, when there is an exchange with other platforms (Pro Tools, Nuendo), the stress begins.

Why is this so difficult to implement properly?

(of course, if there are secrete tricks how to make to work the import properly, i'm glad to hear about it...)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 3, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> This is a matter of tweaking a plist file, I have a shell script I made to tweak the colors which is free here:
> 
> https://github.com/steveschow/logicthemetools


Sir, you have just made my life a little better. Thank you.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 3, 2019)

One thing I've learned about DAW's is that no matter which one you use, you will be unhappy and grumpy about many aspects of it. There is no PERFECT DAW. I'm new to Logic and quite like it for my purposes. The best part of it is that it integrates into the Mac ecosystem instead of feeling like an outsider like Cubase...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 3, 2019)

My biggest desire for LogicPro is the ability to route midi from one channel to another, so that midi plugins can be used and send the midi to other plugins on other channels. But off the top of my head:

Able to route midi from one channel to other channels, or at least get midi output from plugins and route into environment
VST/VST3 plugin support
Proper AU3 multiport handling
Access to *articulationID* and *port* in the environment and transformer, etc
Ability to rearrange the mixer better in terms of moving channel strips around, or maybe like Cubase and other DAW's where you have a list off the left of exactly which tracks/channels to currently display.
Much improvement needed in the setup of Multi instruments, every option has pitfalls right now. 
More than 16 audio channels per multi instrument, so for example, when using VEP AU3, can bring back 100 stereo channels of audio, rather then limited to 16 as now.
MORE TRACKS AND CHANNELS, instead of the stupid 256 limits
Ability to have midi plugins per midi port/channel, so that don't have to funnel all midi destined for a multi-instrument through a single midi plugin chain
Ability to disable plugins and actually have the memory free'd as well as disengage their PDC.
That's enough for now.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 3, 2019)

In the demonstration of the new Mac Pro, they showed a new version of Logic which can do a 1000 tracks.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 3, 2019)

The existing version can do 1000 tracks. It can't do 1000 instrument channels though. Did they specifically mention a new version of LPX are are you surmising that from the demo?


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 3, 2019)

Yes, 1000 instrument tracks too. They said it was a new version of Logic Pro.

They showed a demo of running about 1000 instrument tracks, geared to orchestral plugins.

So, 1000 Audio Tracks + 1000 Instrument Tracks


----------



## Christof (Jun 3, 2019)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Yes, 1000 instrument tracks too. They said it was a new version of Logic Pro.
> 
> They showed a demo of running about 1000 instrument tracks, geared to orchestral plugins.
> 
> So, 1000 Audio Tracks + 1000 Instrument Tracks


Seriously, who needs 1000 tracks???


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 3, 2019)

nobody needs to play 1000 tracks at a time, that is for sure, but larger templates will be welcome by some if LPX truly has been upgraded that way.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 3, 2019)

They didn't demonstrate it ... because they were geared to show how powerful the Mac Pro is ... but I am hopeful that they have added improvements for all of us.

They DO know we have been asking (and complaining) about it ... and although they never told me specifics, it sounded like they were attempting a solution.

Let's hope that this is it!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 3, 2019)

I really hope this hinted-at new version of Logic doesn't require the very latest OS version ... although I am not going to be shocked if it does. There are other things about the most recent OS versions, Mojave and especially this forthcoming Catalina, that I really do not want. I use iTunes Home Sharing throughout my home, and with iTunes disappearing in Catalina in favor of a set of streaming-centric apps, I unfortunately think it is likely that Home Sharing may vanish along with it. I also just read that unsigned apps will be totally prevented from running in Catalina, with no user option to override, which would mean saying bye-bye to quite a few of my apps.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 3, 2019)

I do want to add, I did a lot of performance testing when VEP7 came out, see my other post comparing DAW's. I was also testing out VEP6 in comparison and basically through my own testing and conversations with VSL, it became apparent that I should try to upgrade to Mojave from Sierra. Which I did and guess what, Mojave does in fact perform quite a bit better than Sierra...not only with VEP7 but my geekbench multicore score was 20% higher! FWIW, I am pretty happy with Mojave now.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 3, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> I really hope this hinted-at new version of Logic doesn't require the very latest OS version ... although I am not going to be shocked if it does. There are other things about the most recent OS versions, Mojave and especially this forthcoming Catalina, that I really do not want. I use iTunes Home Sharing throughout my home, and with iTunes disappearing in Catalina in favor of a set of streaming-centric apps, I unfortunately think it is likely that Home Sharing may vanish along with it. I also just read that unsigned apps will be totally prevented from running in Catalina, with no user option to override, which would mean saying bye-bye to quite a few of my apps.



oh man.. u know they will make all the amazing updates only available for mac OS catalina and we will be forced to decide between them and loosing support for some cool old plugins.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 3, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> oh man.. u know they will make all the amazing updates only available for mac OS catalina and we will be forced to decide between them and loosing support for some cool old plugins.



Yeah, seems like a possibility unfortunately, knowing Apple. But I guess we just have to wait and see. Until then I'm preparing myself emotionally for the possibility of being stuck with the 256 track limitation.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 3, 2019)

Looks like they upgraded a lot of the specs even though the new version isn't available yet:

https://www.apple.com/logic-pro/specs/

I heard this will be a free upgrade too.


----------



## thomasjdev (Jun 3, 2019)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Looks like they upgraded a lot of the specs even though the new version isn't available yet:
> 
> https://www.apple.com/logic-pro/specs/
> 
> I heard this will be a free upgrade too.



Using the Wayback machine you can see the updated changes to the Mixer section of the specs


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 3, 2019)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Looks like they upgraded a lot of the specs even though the new version isn't available yet:
> 
> https://www.apple.com/logic-pro/specs/
> 
> I heard this will be a free upgrade too.



Nice find! How fortuitous that I’m already in the process tonight of upgrading my remaining computers to High Sierra, which is just barely new enough to qualify.

Now I can safely start to get excited.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 3, 2019)

Dom said:


> Hi, Pro Tools imports interleaved 5.1 fine. In fact I much prefer interleaved, easier renaming etc. I agree with all your points regarding Logic's surround implementation though.



I’ve had trouble getting the interleaved file to channel match upon import into PT. I’ve had to resort to sending a channel slate so I can verify the channels are right when sending interleaved.

Are you able to import LPX created interleaved 5.1 files in PT? I’ve also had video people have trouble getting the channels right so I just give multi mono and they import fine with no concerns if the channels are correct.


----------



## resonate (Jun 4, 2019)

Let's face it. Logic Pro development is subservient to Apple business practices. They only updated Logic track count when Mac Pro 2019 was announced, they could have done it for the iMac Pro easily enough? We will see what other new features are there, looks like the performance meter is updated - but it behaves a lot like the old one. One thing is sure - being a independent entity like Emagic is vastly different to being on a Apple payroll. California sun doesn't help, too


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 4, 2019)

Apple didn't say anything in their keynote about a Logic Pro X update release date, I presume? (I haven't had the time to watch it yet.)

Given that they have already updated their website with the new Logic Pro X specs, I'd think it has to be very close to release ... otherwise it amounts to false advertising for them to claim Logic Pro X can support 1000 tracks when it currently cannot, don't you think?


----------



## Christof (Jun 5, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> Apple didn't say anything in their keynote about a Logic Pro X update release date, I presume? (I haven't had the time to watch it yet.)
> 
> Given that they have already updated their website with the new Logic Pro X specs, I'd think it has to be very close to release ... otherwise it amounts to false advertising for them to claim Logic Pro X can support 1000 tracks when it currently cannot, don't you think?


Yes, might be a mistake (false advertising) or intentional, but it is not legal in my opinion.
If I would buy Logic for the first time after reading the current specs I would be shocked that Logic is not able to create more than 250 audio tracks...same with midi.
It's like: This new iMac supports up to 256 GB RAM, but actually it's only 128...


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 5, 2019)

Christof said:


> Yes, might be a mistake (false advertising) or intentional, but it is not legal in my opinion.
> If I would buy Logic for the first time after reading the current specs I would be shocked that Logic is not able to create more than 250 audio tracks...same with midi.



Exactly my thought. Which is why, assuming it is not an error that they decide to roll back on their product page in the next few days, I'm anticipating a new Logic release with these specs within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 5, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> I really hope this hinted-at new version of Logic doesn't require the very latest OS version


in the recent years Logic supported at least 3 macOS versions (so in this case, I guess, 10.13, 10.14 and 10.15).


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 5, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> in the recent years Logic supported at least 3 macOS versions (so in this case, I guess, 10.13, 10.14 and 10.15).



Indeed, that seems to match the new version compatibility listed on their product page, which shows a minimum version requirement of 10.13.6. I know that is a new revision of the specs, because 10.4.4 supports 10.12 (which is how I had been running it on one of my computers right up until two nights ago).


----------



## rlw (Jun 5, 2019)

I need a button click method to turn off live mode after I select a track do that I can play and edit an instrument track that is selected. Today it takes multiple steps and really complicates my workflow since I compose entirely with virtual instruments


----------



## scoringdreams (Jun 5, 2019)

+1 for the disable track function, saving RAM is definitely a priority for me. And it's possibly the only feature that makes me switch between Logic and Cubase...less the thrill of expression maps. But as someone pointed out, it might be an infrastructure problem which makes this feature hard to implement.

I was quoted $6k for 128GB of RAM upgrade by Apple on my 64GB RAM iMac Pro just this week. No way in hell.

So, I am also open to solutions on running huge templates on Logic with 64GB RAM without the need for slaves...


----------

